# auto body shop classification?



## pwood (May 3, 2010)

what occupancy  is an auto body shop with listed spray booth? were talking welding ,torches, etc... the spray booth has fire a suppression system. i am still struggling with the ibc and their classifications as it would have been an H in the ubc.


----------



## Coug Dad (May 3, 2010)

S-1 if the quantities of hazardous materials is less than the exempt.  See Section 311.2


----------



## Alias (May 3, 2010)

pwood said:
			
		

> what occupancy is an auto body shop with listed spray booth? were talking welding ,torches, etc... the spray booth has fire a suppression system. i am still struggling with the ibc and their classifications as it would have been an H in the ubc.


pwood -

CBC Section 307.1(1) & 307.1(2) refer you over to control areas that are covered in 414.2 plus the California Fire Code.

I had a 600 sq. ft. spray booth about a dozen years ago and classed it as a H-3. FM at the time agreed.

Sue, where the west still lives!


----------



## pwood (May 3, 2010)

thanks for the replies. use to be a one hour seperation was  required between h-4 repair garage,s-3 auto repair garage and b or m occupancies. what happened? is this one of those dumb down safety deals?


----------



## Mech (May 4, 2010)

Is the fire protection required or just provided?

We do repeat business with a local car dealership who informed us that if the spray gun container is less than a certain size, there are less restrictions they have to worry about. Unfortunately, I don't know which codes he was talking about. Sorry I don't have more info.


----------



## fatboy (May 4, 2010)

Agree with Coug Dad, S-1 if quantities of hazmat under max. See also 406.6


----------

